# Cpc-a northern kentucky



## babykakes692 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am interested in a position as a medical coder in a Northern Kentucky physicians office. Below you will see my resume

Caren L. Arrowsmith
29 Utz Drive
Florence, KY 41042
(859)371-1007
Babykakes692@aol.com
______________________________________________________________________________


CAREER OBJECTIVE

To join a company to further develop my skills in Medical Billing and Coding.


EDUCATION AND TRAINING

10/2010-10/2011 Interactive Learning System Newport , KY 
Medical Billing and Coding
Course of Study-Medical Billing and Coding Certificate

12/2011 AAPC Certified Medical/Billing Coder



WORK EXPERIENCE

10/97- CURRENT Meijer's Florence , KY 
Dairy Orderwriter 
Held various positions including cashier , customer service 
returns , lottery , fax machine , processing damages , layaways , 
shipping / receiving , vendor chargebacks , orderwriting for Dairy 
Dept. 


8/11-10/11 St Elizabeth Physicians Corporate Office Ft Mitchell , KY 
Externship Medical Billing
Used the Epic System , changed patients address, reviewed 
accounts for overpayments to return to patients


----------

